# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  ابقي رشيقة !

## بيلسان

الحصن نيوز - يُعد تقليل السعرات الحرارية الطريقة المثلى لإنقاص الوزن بشكل مستديم. وأوضح البروفيسور هيلموت غولكه، عضو مجلس إدارة مؤسسة القلب الألمانية بمدينة فرانكفورت غربي البلاد، أن زيادة الوزن ترجع إلى إمداد الجسم بسعرات حرارية أكثر مما يحرقه يومياً، مشيراً إلى أن زيادة الوزن تعتبر أحد العوامل الرئيسية للإصابة بالسكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم. وكنتيجة لذلك يرتفع أيضاً خطر الإصابة بالأزمات القلبية والسكتات الدماغية.

وأكد الطبيب الألماني غولكه أن جميع الحِميات الغذائية قصيرة الأمد لا تُجدي نفعاً؛ فصحيح أنها تسهم في فقدان بعض الكيلوغرامات على نحو سريع، إلا أن الجسم يكتسب هذه الكيلوغرامات مجدداً وبنفس السرعة. لذا يجب إتباع استراتيجية تدريجية لإنقاص الوزن بشكل مستديم، تماماً مثلما تحدث زيادة الوزن في الغالب، ويقول غولكه :"مَن يقلل طعامه بمقدار 100 سعر حراري يومياً، ما يعادل شريحة خبز، فسيقل وزنه بمعدل كيلو واحد كل ثلاثة شهور، أي نحو أربعة كيلوغرامات في السنة". ولفت غولكه إلى أنه ليس هناك مَن يستطيع أن يُحدث تغييراً جذرياً في عاداته الغذائية الممتدة عبر سنين طوال بين عشية وضحاها.

ومَن يرغب في تغيير نظامه الغذائي، ينبغي عليه أن يحدد في باديء الأمر نوعية الأطعمة والمشروبات التي يتناولها وتوقيت تناولها على وجه الدقة. وأوضح البروفيسور الألماني غولكه أنه بذلك يتكون لدى المرء إحساس بكيفية الإقلال من السعرات الحرارية، مؤكداً على أهمية الإكثار من الخضروات والفواكه والسلاطة ومنتجات الحبوب الكاملة والأسماك مع تناول كمية ضئيلة من اللحوم قليلة الدهون وكذلك استخدام زيت الزيتون واللفت قدر المستطاع.

المصدر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مشكورة ع المعلومات*

----------


## shams spring

*فعلا لازم ننتبه لنظام غذائنا 
مشكووووووووورة عل موضوع*

----------


## بيلسان

*تسلمو صبايا*

----------


## إن الله يراك

امممممم موضوع رووووووعة بس الصورة الي حاطيتها بالموضوع ما عجبتني :Bl (14):

----------


## بيلسان

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إن الله يراك
					


امممممم موضوع رووووووعة بس الصورة الي حاطيتها بالموضوع ما عجبتني


ممممممممممممم خلص المره الجاي بلبسها عباي 
اشـــــــكرك على لفت نظرك رح اعمل بنصيحتك بالمواضيع الجايه نشالله*

----------

